# iPad 3 iOS 8 ?



## fkcoffee (27 Février 2015)

Bonsoir

Je dispose d'un iPad 3 Retina acheté sous iOS 6 et toujours sur iOS 6 car je n'étais pas fan du flat design...

Récemment Apple a indignement, et c'est une décision vraiment dégueulasse parmi tant d'autres qui commence à dégoûter de la firme, coupé le service FaceTime aux appareils étant sur iOS 6.

Mon iPad me propose évidemment une mise à jour monstre vers iOS 8, mais pour limiter les dégâts en matière de lenteur, je préférerai passer sous iOS 7 et non 8. Est-ce possible ? Aux possesseurs d'iPad 3, la mise à jour iOS 8 vous a-t-elle grandement ralentie votre tablette ?

Merci bien pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Février 2015)

Non. iOS 7 n'est plus signé depuis longtemps par Apple pour les appareils qui supportent iOS 8. Tu ne peux mettre à jour ton iPad 3 qu'en passant sous iOS 8.1.3.


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2015)

Franchement, à part l'interface moche, je ne vois pas de soucis à passer sous iOS 8.


----------



## fkcoffee (27 Février 2015)

Excellent gwen ! Merci


----------



## adixya (27 Février 2015)

Bof c'est une histoire de goût, je n'ai jamais accroché au skeumorphisme de Steve jobs, c'est ringard, je préfère des millions de fois le minimalisme d'iOS 7/8.


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2015)

Ce n'est pas le flat design qui me gêne, c'est les couleurs "disco" qui rendent le visuel agressif et bien moins lisible sur certains fonds et en plein soleil.


----------



## fkcoffee (28 Février 2015)

Ah moi c'est le flat. Comme quoi. Aurait fallu trouver le juste milieu. Mais Jobs n'est plus


----------



## lineakd (28 Février 2015)

@fkcoffee, l'ipad de 3 ème génération fonctionne correctement sous ios 8.1.3.


----------



## drs (28 Février 2015)

Ca m'interresse aussi 
Je n'ai pas passé mon ipad3 sous ios8 par peur de lenteurs. Je m'en sers presque uniquement pour GarageBand et quelques autres softs de musique. De là, pas grand intérêt à passer sous ios8!
Il est toujours aussi fluide avec ios8?


----------

